# Sunbeam Aircap snow blower parts



## Ran440 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi all
Got a snow blower I'm having a hard time finding parts for.
Here is what I got.
Sunbeam Aircap Snow Champ electric snow blower.
Model # 8312B-880
Serial # 208795
Looks like MTD bought them out, but they are not showing this model.
Searched this site and the whole interweb. It's like this model never existed.
Looking mainly for the drive belt which is working, but is starting to
crack pretty good.
Any ideas?
Thanks, Randy


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

cut the old belt in the middle, then measure it. subtract 1 1/2 to 2 inchs for belt wear and head to the autoparts store(bring your blower)


----------



## Ran440 (Apr 5, 2014)

This is not a common v belt. It is more like a serpentine belt. Flatter with several groves on the working side.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Most companies, especially the puppy mills have not taken all of the legacy products to the web. You can try contacting them directly to see if they have an archival information.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's an interesting machine and thanks for the photos but you should have pulled the belt cover and taken one of the part we're discussing 

I have and old gas single stage that I had the same problem with. I had the manual, the number out of the manual and still got a "V" belt when I ordered. Went to Sears back when Sears Parts still ordered stuff in for you at the store. They pulled up the model and confirmed they could get and that it was like a serp belt and took my money and ordered one. From Murray the belt that came was the correct part number and it was a "V" belt. It's been a decade or so and I still haven't got the right belt for a replacement. Don't use the blower though.

DON'T CUT IT, just in case. Remove it and take it to an auto parts store and see if they can match something up or order one in.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

From what I can find out Sunbeam was bought out by Aircap and Aircap was bought out by MTD.

All I can find is a gas powered belt for Aircap Sunbeam 20 in. snow thrower model #8430B-888 part No: 502483 with an MTD Substitution: 706-11584

Not sure if the engineers back then might have been economical enough to put the electrics shaft in the same place as the gas so they only needed one belt but it's possible.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

By chance, are there any numbers on the belt?


----------



## Ran440 (Apr 5, 2014)

db9938 said:


> By chance, are there any numbers on the belt?


I think I'm gona pull the cover and take another look at it, But I don't recall seeing any #'s. I had it all back together after lubing everything when I realized it would have been a good idea to replace the belt even though it still works. Both my other machines had to have new belts because of the workout they got this winter. I'll take pics of the belt.....just as soon as I can find a nice sharp knife to remove it with. NOT


----------



## Ran440 (Apr 5, 2014)

No useable markings on the old belt. It is just a hair over 1/4" wide and approximately 24" long. Took a few pics of it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

see if the belts from one of the toro or snowjoe electric snowblowers matches up with your sunbeam belt, might get lucky


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ran440 said:


> No useable markings on the old belt. It is just a hair over 1/4" wide and approximately 24" long. Took a few pics of it.


Well it was at least worth a look. And yeah, as long as you can take an intact belt to the parts store, I would too.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

no, the toro belts are v belts, maybe you could swap to standard pulleys or to the ones for the s 120 to use v belts, the tensioner wouldnt be a problem and can stay


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I would maybe look into Murray snowblowers. I had an old Craftsman made by murray that had a belt similar to that with the ridges.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

43128 said:


> no, the toro belts are v belts, maybe you could swap to standard pulleys or to the ones for the s 120 to use v belts, the tensioner wouldnt be a problem and can stay


I have a Toro Powercurve 1800 (small single-stage electric). It uses a similar-looking belt, with multiple small ribs in the long direction. 

I think it's 5 ribs, not 3 ribs like the Sunbeam. But it's a similar style, at least.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Ran440 said:


> Hi all
> Got a snow blower I'm having a hard time finding parts for.
> Here is what I got.
> Sunbeam Aircap Snow Champ electric snow blower.
> ...


Hi Randy, I have a snow champ snowblower by aircap as well. It was built in 1985 and is gas powered. It has a 3 hp Tecumseh AH600, 2 cycle engine. Mine is model ur606(8430).
Your machine is a little bit different than mine and smaller overall, as mine is gas powered and slightly larger, however from the description I heard from your belt, the belt for your machine has the same amount of ridges as mine, however your belt may be a little shorter than mine, I can't tell or say for sure, maybe not it may be the exact same length, so it may take the exact same belt as well, I cant tell if your belt housing is the same length as mine you didn't take a photo of that angle.
Anyway for anyone looking for the belts for these old machines specifically the little red 3hp, 20" model aircaps some are called snow champ, some are called sunbeam but all say power propelled by Aircap. The Craftsman single stage snowblower 3/21 made in 1995 which was made by Murray for Craftsman takes the exact same belt as that machine. The Craftsman is model is 536.884580.
In the parts diagram, the belt is called a v-belt but its really a serpentine belt like an automotive belt. The belt is part # 319596. The belt is $25.64 plus shipping on the sears site, but you may be able to cross reference the part and find it cheaper elsewhere (I got mine for free off a machine I dismantled and noticed it took the same belt as my snowchamp-Aircap, because I've been looking for one).
The Toro machine's belts wont work, they have more ridges. 
Here are the link's, machine: CRAFTSMAN SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 536884580 | Sears PartsDirect

belt: V-Belt | Part Number 319596 | Sears PartsDirect

This is for future reference for anyone looking for the serpentine belt for their Aircap snowchamp 3hp, 20 gas powered snowblower and also possibly other aircap snowblowers including the machine that this thread was first listed for, they all take the same width and ridges but they may have made different lenght's of these belts for different machine's, I don't know for sure, they may all be the same which would make life easier, goodluck. -Fearless


----------



## RoadWarrior (Apr 17, 2021)

Reviving an old thread. 
Murray Belt 319596 does not fit, it's larger than the factory MTD 706-11584. The correct belt I'm running into is this >Parts Tree Drive Belt #25

I'm counting six ribs on my factory MTD belt and my useless larger Murray belt replacement. 4 in the middle and a rib on each outer end of the belt. 

Parts Tree seemingly has the belt so I'm reordering through them vs Sears Parts Direct. I'll post my findings when I get the correct belt shipment. Crossed fingers 









The Murray belt is oversized by length when installed. Check out the slack on the main drive pulley. I have the lever maxxed out on its downward position to actuate the impellers on my 1984 AirCap Industries 3HP SnowChamp 20" Snowthrower UR602(8430)


----------



## RoadWarrior (Apr 17, 2021)

PartsTree delivered a Briggs & Stratton six rib serpentine belt 1663885SM and it's a perfect fit.


----------

